# Solved: Wanted: WAMP Index.php!



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

I've just written over my WAMP index page! Anyone know how I can get another copy without re-installing WAMP


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

No problem. I remembered I had an installation on an old computer and copied it across.


----------

